# المنتدى منتدى أخبار وإعلانات المنتدى قسم أخبار وإعلانات المنتدى اعلان:  تم بحمد الله اضافة لوحة المفاتيح العربية

## abde rahim

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بعد التحديثات الجذرية التي يقوم بها فريق عمل المنتدى
تم بحمد الله ايضا اضافة لوحة المفاتيح العربية لمساعدة الاعضاء على الكتابة باللغة العربية خصوصا
الاعضاء اللذين لا تحتوي اجهزة الكمبيوتر الخاصة بهم على العربية دون اطالة نمر لشرح استخدام اللوحة          
انتهى الشرح في مان الله     مع  الشكر لاخي محمد على هده الاضافة

----------


## محمد السيد

شكرا لك اخي محمد على الاضافة

----------


## GSM-AYA

*تبارك الله عليك اخي الله يعطيك الصحة*

----------


## TIGER_GSM

_بارك الله فيك عمل ممتاز بتوفيق للجميع_

----------


## kojyy

مبدع دائما استاذنا الفاضل بارك الله فيك

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

اضافة مميزة وممتازة جزيت خيرا يامدير

----------


## lsanlmakhfi

جميل يامبدع الى الامام اخواني الساهرين على نجاح المنتدى القيم

----------


## big_gsm

شكرا لك اخي الكريم على اضافة الجميلة

----------


## Micro man82

thanks

----------


## abde rahim

شكراااااااااااااا  على مروركم

----------


## chakib406

_مشكور اخي وجزاك الله كل خير_

----------


## king of royal

شكرا لك اخي محمد على الاضافة

----------


## kano

دامك الله للمنتدى

----------


## selobyou

شكرا لك اخي العزيز على هذه التوضيحات

----------


## atoune.amoune

اضافة مهمة
مزيد من التالق ان شاء الله

----------


## charafi

_بارك الله فيك عمل ممتاز بتوفيق للجميع_

----------


## حمدى الكلحى

شكرا بارك الله فيك اخى

----------


## seffari

*بارك الله فيك*

----------


## marta12

شكرا    جزيلا    لك   اخي

----------


## أبوملك@

_بارك الله فيك عمل ممتاز بتوفيق للجميع_

----------


## البوب شريف

شكر ياغالي على الموضوع

----------


## عاطف حبيب

*مبدع دائما استاذنا الفاضل بارك الله فيك*

----------


## hassana ahmed

الله يوفقم

----------


## البوب شريف

شكرا لك اخي محمد على الاضافة

----------


## Mohamed Aamri

_شكرااااااا اخي محمد_

----------


## تقنس

بارك  الله فيك  اخى

----------


## bessam

شكرا لك     
على اضافة الجميلة

----------


## hasham

شكرا لك اخي محمد على الاضافة

----------


## majedksm

الى الامام

----------


## ممتر

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم 
شكرا جزيلا

----------


## tamer fathy

متابعه ممتازة بكل جديد

----------


## mohamed7076

بارك الله فيك

----------


## amr eltorky

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## mouradhamlaoui

شكرا بارك الله فيك منتدى الأخوة والعباقرة

----------


## mahmoud107

الف شكررر

----------


## asaad wahsh

*جزاك الله خير*

----------


## mssmar

شكرا لك اخي العزيز

----------

